# Clen and Yohimbine



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi guys, was just wondering if its ok to use yohimbine (10mg) alongside clen and what peoples experiences on the combo are. Cheers


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

i've just started running this combo last week and had no issues with it. i am taking 10mg yohimbe twice a day and notice a slight appetite decrease . i am currently taking 120mg clen and 100mg t3 also


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Very synergistic.

Take you yoh fasted though.


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

ok cheers lads


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

MXD said:


> Very synergistic.
> 
> Take you yoh fasted though.


Exactly.

use the Y fasted as that is when it does it's thing


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

they work very well together as affect different receptors at a cellular level.

If you plan to run the clen longer than 2 weeks then add in either 50mg of Nytol (or Tescos own brand - I use this) before bed time, as this will stop the beta receptors affected by clen downrgulating which means you can run it longer, or any antihistamine based on ketitofen.

With the Yohimbine - probably the longest you can run it without a break is 4-6 weeks. You're going to need 4 weeks off after that to allow the alpha receptors to get back to strength again.

The other way is to run 2 weeks of clen, then 2 weeks of yohimbine, then 2 clen etc etc.

more on yohimbine here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/150646-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

where are you getting your yohimbe from?


----------

